# ghost shrimp turning white then dying



## rednikolaou (Mar 1, 2011)

i set this tank up several months ago.
i had 2 otos, 8 Celestial Pearl Danios and i just bought 10 ghost shrimp 3 days ago.

first i bought the CPD's and every few days one would die. sometimes the top running along the back would turn white before they died.

they eventually all died. 


i did water changes ETC then 3 days ago i bought 10 ghost shrimp, some were pregnant. each day i notice another non-pregnant ghost shrimp has turned white and soon it is dead. ( seems to only be the smaller, slimmer ones, are those males?) some of the babies that were born seem to be disappearing also.

the Oto's have been fine the entire time.

parameters:

Ph-6.5-7
Gh 5?
ammonia ~ 0
No2 <0.3mg/l

have DIY CO2

dosing Flourish Excel only


----------



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

it's some sort of infection and very common with ghost shrimp, don't forget ghost shrimp are meant as feeder shrimp, they don't last long at all if your trying to keep them as pets. out of the 50 ghost shrimp I bought about a year ago all of them is dead. many where pregnant and I even manage to raise a few babies but eventually they turned white and died.


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

Setting the shrimp aside...it is still concerning that you lost 8 CPD'S. That would lead me to believe there is a problem. Did the fish die as the tank was cycling? Or did you put the fish in after a fishless cycle? 

I also realize that ghost shrimp are considered feeder shrimp....but losing 10 of them in such a short time frame also indicates an issue to me. 

I would be testing my water and then testing my test kit against a standard to be sure my test kit was accurate. That is just too many casualties to overlook.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you remove the dead shrimp/fish immediately. Both the shrimp and the CPD's are most likely wild caught and with a high mortality rate, its possible that the death of one caused an ammonia spike and killed the rest. Also adding many fish at once could over load the bio load, and cause spikes.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

How much excel are you using? Do you have a drop checker for C02 level indication. Were the CPD's all hanging out at the surface? Tank size?


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

My ghosties didn't like the excel, had to put them in another tank and now they're fine.


----------

